# Singapore CoC to DIAC



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

Any one recently applied for CoC Singapore?How long did it take for your CoC to reach DiAC and for CO updating the PCC status? Sharing your experiences will be appreciated!
Here is my case;
My CoC from singapore was sent to DIAC last week by registered article by SPF. I can only see from the Sing Post tracking system is that the mail is dispatched to overseas(AU). Since 2 Oct, the status message remains the same no updates are available on the delivery status. As this is the last document that I need to provide to CO, I am anxiously waiting to see when it will be delivered and to see the message "all documents met" and then hopefully the grant.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

santomic said:


> Any one recently applied for CoC Singapore?How long did it take for your CoC to reach DiAC and for CO updating the PCC status? Sharing your experiences will be appreciated!
> Here is my case;
> My CoC from singapore was sent to DIAC last week by registered article by SPF. I can only see from the Sing Post tracking system is that the mail is dispatched to overseas(AU). Since 2 Oct, the status message remains the same no updates are available on the delivery status. As this is the last document that I need to provide to CO, I am anxiously waiting to see when it will be delivered and to see the message "all documents met" and then hopefully the grant.


Why is your coc sent by mail to diac?
I got mine last week from spf personally and scanned to upload the eVisa system.
And I got approval the very same day.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Because he's not Singaporean, I presume. So the procedure of obtaining PCC from Singapore for foreigners is more complicated after 18 Oct 2010.



jinkyongann said:


> Why is your coc sent by mail to diac?
> I got mine last week from spf personally and scanned to upload the eVisa system.
> And I got approval the very same day.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Why is your coc sent by mail to diac?
> I got mine last week from spf personally and scanned to upload the eVisa system.
> And I got approval the very same day.


Thank you jinkyongann.
I was not aware that SPF provides a copy of the CoC.  ...
I was informed that CoC will be sent directly to DIAC and will not be released to the applicant.
Let me send SPF an email requesting for a copy of the CoC if possible.


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

buddi said:


> Because he's not Singaporean, I presume. So the procedure of obtaining PCC from Singapore for foreigners is more complicated after 18 Oct 2010.


Yes Buddi, I am not Singaporean...so CoC procedures might differ....


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Why is your coc sent by mail to diac?
> I got mine last week from spf personally and scanned to upload the eVisa system.
> And I got approval the very same day.


did you applied via skillselect as well? aside from SG SPF clearance, was there any document requested? Unfortunately I cannot request clearance without a letter from DIAC so I have to wait until a CO is assigned to me.


----------



## jonanotoko (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,

SPF won't give you a copy of CoC instead they will send the CoC direct to DIAC. I suspect they used the cheapest mail service available, the one that takes about 3 weeks to arrive.

While I never actually track the mail, but I got the notification about 4 weeks since my visit to SPF.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

jonanotoko said:


> Hi,
> 
> SPF won't give you a copy of CoC instead they will send the CoC direct to DIAC. I suspect they used the cheapest mail service available, the one that takes about 3 weeks to arrive.
> 
> While I never actually track the mail, but I got the notification about 4 weeks since my visit to SPF.


Did you get a visa grant after DIAC received the clearance?


----------



## jonanotoko (Oct 8, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Did you get a visa grant after DIAC received the clearance?


Yes I received mine about two weeks after that. I've been told that once the clearance checked out, it should take less than a month.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> did you applied via skillselect as well? aside from SG SPF clearance, was there any document requested? Unfortunately I cannot request clearance without a letter from DIAC so I have to wait until a CO is assigned to me.


Hi LittleBoyBlue, 
saw that u got the CO today. All the best. 
For me, there was no other document requested except SPF clearance.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

jinkyongann said:


> Hi LittleBoyBlue,
> saw that u got the CO today. All the best.
> For me, there was no other document requested except SPF clearance.


Thank you, I'm to apply tomorrow for clearance in SPF. It'll probably take 3 weeks from that point as they don't give copies to non-citizens.


----------



## jonanotoko (Oct 8, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> Thank you, I'm to apply tomorrow for clearance in SPF. It'll probably take 3 weeks from that point as they don't give copies to non-citizens.


Remember to come early, they stop receiving at 12:00. And remember to bring your old passport as well, in my case they ask up to my 2 previous passport.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jonanotoko,

Did you apply for CoC on the spot on one go? A part from the passports, what other documents do you suggest to bring along? I will be transiting in Singapore for 8 hrs, so I thought it would be a great convenience to stop by the SPF and apply for it? Cheers



jonanotoko said:


> Remember to come early, they stop receiving at 12:00. And remember to bring your old passport as well, in my case they ask up to my 2 previous passport.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

buddi said:


> Hi Jonanotoko,
> 
> Did you apply for CoC on the spot on one go? A part from the passports, what other documents do you suggest to bring along? I will be transiting in Singapore for 8 hrs, so I thought it would be a great convenience to stop by the SPF and apply for it? Cheers


relatively quick, we were there around 8:45 am, done in 30 mins including finger print. They actually allowed me to pick-up the clearance myself 2 weeks from my application date.


----------



## jonanotoko (Oct 8, 2012)

buddi said:


> Hi Jonanotoko,
> 
> Did you apply for CoC on the spot on one go? A part from the passports, what other documents do you suggest to bring along? I will be transiting in Singapore for 8 hrs, so I thought it would be a great convenience to stop by the SPF and apply for it? Cheers


Hi Buddi,

This is a list of item I brought to SPF:

- 2 recent passport size photographs. They don't seem to be fussy about the requirement, but just in case I took the photo with light blue background and no smiling 
- All travel documents; e.g. passports; that you used during the duration of your residency in Singapore.
- Any valid EP/WP/Blue IC if available
- 45 SGD  can be nets, master or visa but also cash
- Fill up their form, available from spinet.gov.sg
- Good conduct certificate request letter from Australia mission

Come between 8.30 am to 12.30 am.

Good luck 

Also keep all the receipt no matter how small, just in case the document fail to reach DIAC in time.


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

LittleBoyBlue said:


> relatively quick, we were there around 8:45 am, done in 30 mins including finger print. They actually allowed me to pick-up the clearance myself 2 weeks from my application date.


Kabayan, I am actually surprised that they allow you to pick-up your clearance... 

Should be good news as it will save you probably 2wks - suggest once you get your clearance, scan it, send to your beloved CO and give your notice of resignation... As you will get your visa grant before you can say MABUHAY... 

All the best mate! 

See you in the other thread... :tongue1:


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

Tas Burrfoot said:


> Kabayan, I am actually surprised that they allow you to pick-up your clearance...
> 
> Should be good news as it will save you probably 2wks - suggest once you get your clearance, scan it, send to your beloved CO and give your notice of resignation... As you will get your visa grant before you can say MABUHAY...
> 
> ...


salamat! I was quite surprised as well but when the officer offered it I just immediately accepted it.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks jonanotoko. One more question. Did they take your fingerprints there as well?



jonanotoko said:


> Hi Buddi,
> 
> This is a list of item I brought to SPF:
> 
> ...


----------



## jesuslovesria (Oct 14, 2012)

*COC for DIAC*



jinkyongann said:


> Why is your coc sent by mail to diac?
> I got mine last week from spf personally and scanned to upload the eVisa system.
> And I got approval the very same day.


Hi jinkyongann, I'm a Singapore and am in the midst of preparing my documents for visa application but first need to get the COC from Singapore Police Force. I have all my docs except a letter from DIAC.

Could I ask you, as a Singaporean, did you have to send SPF a letter from DIAC requesting the police clearance from singapore before they mailed you the COC? thanks


----------



## jesuslovesria (Oct 14, 2012)

buddi said:


> Thanks jonanotoko. One more question. Did they take your fingerprints there as well?


yes, they take your fingerprints at the police station as well. My sister did it there before.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm in a similar situation, and I need to get a CoC from Singapore. Could I ask, does the DIAC give me the request letter directly or would I have to apply for it?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I think once you are assigned a CO, he/she will then ask for Singapore CoC. This is a proof of the request. I am waiting for my CO for get this proof before applying for Singapore CoC.



zephyrus17 said:


> I'm in a similar situation, and I need to get a CoC from Singapore. Could I ask, does the DIAC give me the request letter directly or would I have to apply for it?


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

So, does he give you an official letter from the DIAC, or will the email do? Or does he contact the Singapore department directly?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Maybe seniors could confirm this. But I reckon the email will do the job. I am still waiting for my CO so I don't how the email looks like. I don't think he will contact Singapore side directly.



zephyrus17 said:


> So, does he give you an official letter from the DIAC, or will the email do? Or does he contact the Singapore department directly?


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I hope it's not email.. That does seem a little... cheap.


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

jesuslovesria said:


> Hi jinkyongann, I'm a Singapore and am in the midst of preparing my documents for visa application but first need to get the COC from Singapore Police Force. I have all my docs except a letter from DIAC.
> 
> Could I ask you, as a Singaporean, did you have to send SPF a letter from DIAC requesting the police clearance from singapore before they mailed you the COC? thanks


Hi jesuslovesria. 
For me I tried to frontrun the system a bit. I apply for COC without a letter from CO. 
I just print the Visa application receipt and showing them DIAC website saying that we can apply for COC within 4 or 5 weeks since lodge. 
I went down SPF Cantoment in person, paid 45$ and they scanned my all 10 fingerprints.
If you are in Singapore, you can try this. I just did this 1 month back before CO allocation.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I just got the letter. I can do my application now!


----------



## jinkyongann (Jul 8, 2012)

buddi said:


> Maybe seniors could confirm this. But I reckon the email will do the job. I am still waiting for my CO so I don't how the email looks like. I don't think he will contact Singapore side directly.


We have to wait for CO allocation to get a letter before we can head to Singapore SPF Cantoment office. This is for people staying in Singapore.
Sorry I cannot advice for foreigners staying overseas.
It is clearly stated in DIAC website all the correct procedures. You can check it up.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

So quick. Glad for you. So it is indeed a letter. So you have a CO already!



zephyrus17 said:


> I just got the letter. I can do my application now!


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

buddi said:


> So quick. Glad for you. So it is indeed a letter. So you have a CO already!


Well, I've had a CO for 1 week, and been waiting around for that CO letter. It is a letter in pdf form saying that you need to provide the "following documents".

There is one thing I was wondering. The requirement has this condition:

Current and past international passports/travel documents showing immigration endorsements (to allow computation of period stayed in Singapore)

Can I check if they mean just the passport details page (the one with the photo), or the actual page with the customs chop/stamp?


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I just posted out the Singapore COC docs this morning.

It has been a real challenge getting the demand draft from a Singapore-based bank as well as getting fingerprints from the local police station...but I managed to get it done 

All in all, I submitted the following:

1. Signed appeal letter template from DIAC (emailed by migration agent)
You will need this if you are not a Singapore citizen.
2. Request letter from DIAC (emailed by migration agent)
3. Completed & signed COC application form
4. Copy of passport (particulars page)
5. 2 passport photographs
6. Fingerprints (done at North Sydney police station via scanning method, costs $42)

The international registered mail envelope was pricey too!

Now, my question is: 

Does anyone know if the Singapore Police will mail the COC to us, the applicant? Or straight to DIAC?

I've read in forums that Singapore Police sends them directly to DIAC, but there was a case where the Singapore Police sent the COC to AFP! That's the bit I'm worried about...

Any opinions would be much appreciated...

Cheers,
Suzie


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

zephyrus17 said:


> Well, I've had a CO for 1 week, and been waiting around for that CO letter. It is a letter in pdf form saying that you need to provide the "following documents".
> 
> There is one thing I was wondering. The requirement has this condition:
> 
> ...


it's the latter, but you need to provide copy of your passport info page.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I've asked a friend who has just applied for Singapore CoC. He is in Melbourne. He said the CoC will be mailed directly from Singapore to DIAC. But there are cases from this thread confirming CoC can be issued to people who are currently in Singapore. So kind of contradicting!

Two questions. 
- How did you get draft from a Singapore-based bank? 
- Did DIAC give you the appeal letter template too? 





suziewan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just posted out the Singapore COC docs this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

buddi said:


> I've asked a friend who has just applied for Singapore CoC. He is in Melbourne. He said the CoC will be mailed directly from Singapore to DIAC. But there are cases from this thread confirming CoC can be issued to people who are currently in Singapore. So kind of contradicting!
> 
> Two questions.
> - How did you get draft from a Singapore-based bank?
> - Did DIAC give you the appeal letter template too?


Hi there,

Hmm...ok guess I will keep my fingers crossed that Singapore Police will mail it to DIAC directly (and it doesn't get lost!). I think the CoC is only given to Singaporean citizens. If you were an expat/foreigner/PR in Singapore, I don't think they will issue it to you, hence the appeal letter.

To answer your questions:

1. I did some research (aka Google), and found that there are 2 ways to go about it
- If you maintain an account with DBS and can still access your DBS internet banking, you could get the demand draft through there. This is also the cheapest option.
- If (like me), you don't have a DBS account (I have an account with OCBC, but they cannot do anything for you in Sydney as they only serve corporate customers here), you can open an account with HSBC and then get the demand draft over the counter. This will cost A$18 (on top of the S$50).

2. Yup, my CO emailed my agent an attachment which contained the Appeal letter template as well as the request letter. All I had to do was sign and date it.

Hope this helps!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks. That's really helpful to know up front. I guess I could do nothing as of now for Singapore CoC. Just need to wait for my CO then.




suziewan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hmm...ok guess I will keep my fingers crossed that Singapore Police will mail it to DIAC directly (and it doesn't get lost!). I think the CoC is only given to Singaporean citizens. If you were an expat/foreigner/PR in Singapore, I don't think they will issue it to you, hence the appeal letter.
> 
> ...


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> All in all, I submitted the following:
> 
> ...


That's odd! I got the letter from my case officer to me, but it's not signed. Though there is the space left for the signature. Can I still send it, or wait?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

If it is an appeal letter, I reckon you need to sign it yourself. I guess the request letter from DIAC shouldn't have any signature.



zephyrus17 said:


> That's odd! I got the letter from my case officer to me, but it's not signed. Though there is the space left for the signature. Can I still send it, or wait?


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

My guess was wrong Reading from another thread, it seems the request letter must be signed too!



buddi said:


> If it is an appeal letter, I reckon you need to sign it yourself. I guess the request letter from DIAC shouldn't have any signature.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I don't even know what this is. It has my file number, and is titled: "RE: Certificate of Clearance (COC) For Singapore"

It then says I need to submit the CoC, and it requests the CoC for "the following persons:", which then lists me. Then it says you need to contact the CID people and the processing time is approx. 2 weeks.

Then it ends with Yours sincerely, and the name/details of my case officer. But no signature between the case officer's name and Yours sincerely.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

zephyrus17 said:


> I don't even know what this is. It has my file number, and is titled: "RE: Certificate of Clearance (COC) For Singapore"
> 
> It then says I need to submit the CoC, and it requests the CoC for "the following persons:", which then lists me. Then it says you need to contact the CID people and the processing time is approx. 2 weeks.
> 
> Then it ends with Yours sincerely, and the name/details of my case officer. But no signature between the case officer's name and Yours sincerely.


Yep it's supposed to be that attachment although mine has a signature of the CO. You can try though if SPF will accept it. Bring all your old passports just in case.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

zephyrus17 said:


> I don't even know what this is. It has my file number, and is titled: "RE: Certificate of Clearance (COC) For Singapore"
> 
> It then says I need to submit the CoC, and it requests the CoC for "the following persons:", which then lists me. Then it says you need to contact the CID people and the processing time is approx. 2 weeks.
> 
> Then it ends with Yours sincerely, and the name/details of my case officer. But no signature between the case officer's name and Yours sincerely.


I just double checked mine, it has signature. Mine of course lists me and my wife in the letter.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

buddi said:


> If it is an appeal letter, I reckon you need to sign it yourself. I guess the request letter from DIAC shouldn't have any signature.


Yeah, the appeal letter has my name at the bottom so I just signed it. Anyway, it is an appeal from me so it makes sense that I sign it. DIAC just helped with the template.

As for the request letter, mine has all the CO details at the bottom but not signed. That was all I got from the CO so I hope SPF is ok with it...


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I can't bring all my old passports because I'm in Adelaide now, and I'm not a Singapore citizen.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

zephyrus17 said:


> Well, I can't bring all my old passports because I'm in Adelaide now, and I'm not a Singapore citizen.


As long as the passport you will be bringing contains the stamp of your very first entry in Singapore, I guess it should be ok. I don't know much how it works for those getting the clearance outside of SG, but when I got mine months back at the cantonment office, I heard the officer asking a lady from China for her older passports to show the stamp


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have the older passport's detail pages, and I'm getting the older passport's first entry page too. I'm just worried about the signature, and that I only have 1 letter, from the looks on this thread, it seems I need a request and appeal letter.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

zephyrus17 said:


> I have the older passport's detail pages, and I'm getting the older passport's first entry page too. I'm just worried about the signature, and that I only have 1 letter, from the looks on this thread, it seems I need a request and appeal letter.


Hi there, 

I'm pretty sure you need the appeal letter, unless you're a Singapore citizen. Did you apply for the visa on your own, or through an agent? In any case, I think you should check on this with either the CO or your agent before you post anything out.

As for the passport pages, I only submitted the particulars page because that's what it says on the SPF website. My request letter was not signed too. 

Well, I've already posted out the docs so nothing can be done now. Fingers crossed the above 2 things won't come back & bite me...


----------



## santomic (Jun 24, 2012)

I am (non singaporean) sharing my experience for CoC.Hope this helps,

The applicant may submit an appeal to our HEAD CRIMINAL RECORDS, CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION DEPARTMENT. The appeal will be on a case by case basis.

Please note that the following need to be submitted along with your appeal.

The appeal to issue a police clearance to non citizens will be taken into consideration by the HEAD OFFICER CRIMINAL RECORDS. If your appeal is successful, the other requirements will be needed to complete the application for the police clearance.

Firstly,
1 Complete the attached appeal form
2 Submit a photocopy of your present valid passport and Identification card.
3 Photocopy of documentary proof to establish your period of stay in Singapore for a continuous period of six months or more. (E.g. work permit identification card, testimonial letter from school or employer, arrival & departure endorsement in passport etc). Please verify and declare for your period of stay in Singapore.
4 An official letter from the Australia Migration Department/Foreign Authorities bearing applicants name/file reference number with an assigned case officer that a police clearance is required.
Appeal can be send via email and they will update you on the outcome.

Secondly,
If the appeal is successful, you will be notified via this email and the following documents need to be sent to complete the application:

1 Full set of fingerprint impressions to be taken by the local police in your country of residence.
2 Two recent passport size photographs
3 A payment of $50/- SGD to be made payable to ‘HEAD CRIMINAL RECORDS CID’ via bank draft or Singapore Bank cheque.
4 Completed application form.

If you are mailing your application, its best to send all of the two together in one package so that once the appeal is approved, we can immediately commence the processing of the clearance. Or, you may submit the appeal via email and within 10 working days check the outcome should your appeal is successful, we will advised you to mail all of the second requirements to us. Attached herewith an appeal application and COC application form for Non-Singapore Citizens.
If the police clearance is granted, it will be sent directly to the requesting authority and will not be released to applicant.


----------



## LittleBoyBlue (Sep 24, 2012)

suziewan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm pretty sure you need the appeal letter, unless you're a Singapore citizen. Did you apply for the visa on your own, or through an agent? In any case, I think you should check on this with either the CO or your agent before you post anything out.
> 
> ...


I guess when you're outside you need an appeal. I'm not PR/Singaporean but I currently reside here, and I only submitted the DIAC letter and forms to SPF and I personally appeared in their office. They just told me go back in 2 weeks to pick-up my clearance and my plan is to just email and scan it on the same day.


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

santomic said:


> I am (non singaporean) sharing my experience for CoC.Hope this helps,
> 
> The applicant may submit an appeal to our HEAD CRIMINAL RECORDS, CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION DEPARTMENT. The appeal will be on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


Gosh now I'm really worried! I didn't know the appeal process was completely separate with a separate set of documents. Argh!

Well, nothing can be done now...will just send an email to SPF to let them know what I've sent out and wait for their advice on how I can rectify it.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I've got an email from the CID, telling me about the details, and in it there's 2 attachments: Appeal letter and Application Form for Non-Citizens.

So I filled those 2, and sent it off just now with all the required documents. If anyone needs those forms, PM me your email, and I'll forward you that email from the CID.

It'll take 2-4 days to arrive there. However, I couldn't get a return-paid express, so it means it'll have to come back via snail mail...


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

I am about to send my appeal application. There are two e-mails available on the internet: [email protected] and [email protected]. Which one did you use to apply for your appeal? Thanks.





santomic said:


> I am (non singaporean) sharing my experience for CoC.Hope this helps,
> 
> The applicant may submit an appeal to our HEAD CRIMINAL RECORDS, CRIMINAL INVESTIGATION DEPARTMENT. The appeal will be on a case by case basis.
> 
> ...


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Any update on your Singapore CoC, Suzie? Cheers



suziewan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I just posted out the Singapore COC docs this morning.
> 
> ...


----------



## suziewan (May 26, 2012)

I've emailed SPF to tell them about my worries and they advised that the officer will get in touch with me if they need any additional docs and it will be ok to send the additional doc via email...so far no word from them n I'm considering whether to drop them an email again...just to make sure they received my application...


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

Here's an update to my progress:

I sent the application via express mail to Singapore on the 17th of Oct from Adelaide, and it was received on the 19th of Oct.

I sent an email asking for an update on Monday, 12th Nov. I just got an email reply from the CID saying that on the 1st of Nov they sent it out straight to the DIAC.

Given that snail mail takes around 7-10 days, I'm thinking the Adelaide DIAC received it between Friday 9th Nov and today, Wed 14th Nov.

So given the assumptions of processing times being 2-4 weeks, I'll be getting my PR between the 28th Nov and 12th Dec. Looking forward to that day!


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

That's good. I am yet to send the application as I will have finger printing with Victoria police next Monday. 

On another note: I've got a friend who's just applied for Singapore CoC. He said the Commonwealth Bank can issue the demand drafts to pay the 50 SGD fee. He bought that and it was alright. He's got his PR now. He mentioned we need to show what exactly the CID need to the bank so they will issue the draft correspondingly. Will stop by a branch tomorrow to buy that. 






zephyrus17 said:


> Here's an update to my progress:
> 
> I sent the application via express mail to Singapore on the 17th of Oct from Adelaide, and it was received on the 19th of Oct.
> 
> ...


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

buddi said:


> That's good. I am yet to send the application as I will have finger printing with Victoria police next Monday.
> 
> On another note: I've got a friend who's just applied for Singapore CoC. He said the Commonwealth Bank can issue the demand drafts to pay the 50 SGD fee. He bought that and it was alright. He's got his PR now. He mentioned we need to show what exactly the CID need to the bank so they will issue the draft correspondingly. Will stop by a branch tomorrow to buy that.


You don't need to show reason, but I brought the letter from CID anyway, just so that they don't make a typo on the bank draft. That said, making that bank draft requires a AUD30 admin fee, so be ready for that. And I think any bank should be able to do the bank draft..


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, that's exactly what I meant, no typo on the bank draft!



zephyrus17 said:


> You don't need to show reason, but I brought the letter from CID anyway, just so that they don't make a typo on the bank draft. That said, making that bank draft requires a AUD30 admin fee, so be ready for that. And I think any bank should be able to do the bank draft..


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

buddi said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I meant, no typo on the bank draft!


All the best tomorrow! 

Don't forget to double, triple, quadruple check the CID checklist to make sure you have everything in the envelope.

I almost made a super big boo-boo by forgetting the 2 passport photos. Luckily I decided to calm myself and decided to post it the next day.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

santomic said:


> Thank you jinkyongann.
> I was not aware that SPF provides a copy of the CoC.  ...
> I was informed that CoC will be sent directly to DIAC and will not be released to the applicant.
> Let me send SPF an email requesting for a copy of the CoC if possible.


SPF did not hand over the COC to you personaly. They send it directly to the requesting body. I got my COC in July. It took about a month due to some goofup. I sent my documents via DHL Express courier which was delivered within 48 hrs. But the guys at SPF misplaced it. I sent them the delivery email that I got from DHL. They found the package and sent the COC within 2 weeks by registred post to DIAC Adelaide office.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I did email SPF to ask if everything was successful, but they didn't reply. So I guess they can't tell me...


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

zephyrus17 said:


> I did email SPF to ask if everything was successful, but they didn't reply. So I guess they can't tell me...


Please quote the file number they have alloted you. I had emailed them and they do reply promptly. You can even make a phone call.

They do tell you when they post the results. But they don't tell what it was, that is weather it was in your favour or not.

I even got Registered Parcel Number from them to track it, but it is not tracable once it enters Australia.


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Please quote the file number they have alloted you. I had emailed them and they do reply promptly. You can even make a phone call.
> 
> They do tell you when they post the results. But they don't tell what it was, that is weather it was in your favour or not.
> 
> I even got Registered Parcel Number from them to track it, but it is not tracable once it enters Australia.


I replied the email where they told me my file number, so it should be fine. Meh, I'm sure that the result is positive, but curiosity gets over me..


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Went to a Commonwealth branch today to buy the 50 SGD demand draft. They charged 30 dollars for the draft which I happily obliged. So in total 71 AUD converted into only 50 SDG!


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

zephyrus17 said:


> I replied the email where they told me my file number, so it should be fine. Meh, I'm sure that the result is positive, but curiosity gets over me..


Don't worry it is positive 

If you never overstayed your visa, was never fined or warnned by police or any other department for anything then no problems. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok, today I got my fingerprint appointment with Victoria Police in their fingerprint facility at World Trade Center which I booked a month earlier. I was told they are heavily booked until Feb 2013 so be aware to get your appointment ASAP! 

They advise to come at least 20 min earlier to fill in the form but that form can easily be filled in 2 min. Anyway, I filled the form then waited to be called by an officer who helped me taking the fingerprinting. Very professionally done. Then I asked how should I pay the fee (because I saw the sign outside with a fee of 141 AUD for fingerprinting). To my surprise, the officer replied for this kind of police check fingerprint it is free. That's really good of them. So I happily said thank you and left.

Then I went straight to a post office to mail my application using express courier int'l which cost 42 AUD with a tracking number. It would take 2-4 business days to be delivered Singapore. All in all, my 5 police checks have all been lodged which 1 come back already (AFP). Now the waiting game begins!


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I got my PR today! Much faster than I thought! A full week ahead of my expected date


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

My Singapore CoC was completed on the 10th Dec 2012. It was then posted to Australia on 11th Dec 2012. I even got a tracking number for the mail. However, since then the status of the mail has not changed, it has always been: Despatched to overseas (Country code: AU). Guys, I am just wondering how long it would take to be delivered to DIAC as in your cases? And if the CO would inform you when they receive it? I've had 4 out of 5 PCCs done, I am just waiting for this Singapore CoC for my case to be completed.


----------



## TheEndofDays (Apr 13, 2011)

buddi said:


> My Singapore CoC was completed on the 10th Dec 2012. It was then posted to Australia on 11th Dec 2012. I even got a tracking number for the mail. However, since then the status of the mail has not changed, it has always been: Despatched to overseas (Country code: AU). Guys, I am just wondering how long it would take to be delivered to DIAC as in your cases? And if the CO would inform you when they receive it? I've had 4 out of 5 PCCs done, I am just waiting for this Singapore CoC for my case to be completed.


I'm not sure in the new system, but in the old system, the CO will change the status of Overseas Police Clearance as "Met"


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

Well, I was expecting mine but it never came after 10 days. Then I emailed the SPC and they said they've sent it directly to the DIAC. I then emailed the DIAC to check if they received it and my 189 got approved the next day. Maybe coincidence, but that's what happened to me.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Guys, am I correct to say that even the CoC was received by DIAC, the status of the mail remains the same as Despatched to overseas (Country code: AU)? So we can not track the mail when it is outside of Singapore?


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

You can if you have the tracking number. Just track it as any other package


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, I have a tracking number. I can only know the mail has been sent to Australia. But the delivery status seems to be available in certain countries only. Australia is not on that list. My question is: do you see the status change after DIAC receives the CoC? I am worrying about my CoC as it has been posted since 11 Dec 2012.






zephyrus17 said:


> You can if you have the tracking number. Just track it as any other package


----------



## zephyrus17 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm assuming your delay was simply due to the holidays. You can email DIAC to check if they've got it.


----------



## buddi (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, i emailed my last PCC this morning and asked out this. And guess what, I've just received the grant letter in my mail box! So I think I was right, even though DIAC received my Singapore CoC, the SingPost does not update the delivery status!



zephyrus17 said:


> I'm assuming your delay was simply due to the holidays. You can email DIAC to check if they've got it.


----------



## civicblade (Aug 27, 2012)

I have a recently issued CoC from the Singapore Police Force meant for New Zealand Immigration. My EOI was selected by New Zealand Immigration and I have received ITA but I do not intend to submit my application to New Zealand Immigration although I have already applied for CoC.

Will DIAC accept a CoC from the Singapore Police Force as a proof of character if the letter is addressed to New Zealand Immigration? 

Thanks.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

civicblade said:


> I have a recently issued CoC from the Singapore Police Force meant for New Zealand Immigration. My EOI was selected by New Zealand Immigration and I have received ITA but I do not intend to submit my application to New Zealand Immigration although I have already applied for CoC.
> 
> Will DIAC accept a CoC from the Singapore Police Force as a proof of character if the letter is addressed to New Zealand Immigration?
> 
> Thanks.


Singapore Police does not hand over CoC to applicant. They will directly send it to the concerned country. You will have to go through the process again but as they have given it for NZ it should be considerably faster.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

buddi said:


> Yes, i emailed my last PCC this morning and asked out this. And guess what, I've just received the grant letter in my mail box! So I think I was right, even though DIAC received my Singapore CoC, the SingPost does not update the delivery status!


Congrats, the same thing happened to me. I asked CO if she has received my CoC and she replied that she had got it but not Form 80. I emailed Form 80 on Friday evening and on Monday morning I had got grant notification in my inbox.


----------



## ningbo (May 12, 2013)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Congrats, the same thing happened to me. I asked CO if she has received my CoC and she replied that she had got it but not Form 80. I emailed Form 80 on Friday evening and on Monday morning I had got grant notification in my inbox.


congratulations.

Do you do appeal first before make the coc done? I found for non singaporean we need to appeal first, but some people did not do it. Can you please share your experience, senior? Thanks.


----------



## Sankar (Aug 7, 2012)

Friends,

I am foreigner residing in Singapore from last 4 years. How can I get Singapore COC? Do I need to appeal first? Or I can directly go to SPF as I am statying Singapore?

Seniors.. please confirm.

Thanks.


----------



## aman.grover1 (4 mo ago)

how can i get request letter from DIAC for singapore coc?


----------

